# For your reading delectation (In case anyone is interested)



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

Wagner and the collapse of a conductor...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-21995170

Enjoy


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Interesting to see that he had been ill before - obviously a case of a Parsifal too far. Hope he is better soon.

Interesting to see that "Before Welser-Moest became a conductor, he worked as a trained violinist with some of the most respected orchestras around the world, " - makes him sound a bit like a performing seal


----------

